# Argos tank stands



## Garuf (3 Jan 2009)

Just a quick question, is there any furniture that is possible to use as a tank stand for my 2x1x1 and 11inch cube tanks? I've seen some that look suitable but are they really strong enough?
Aesthetics aren't really important as long as the equipment can go under the tank without being impeded and the cheaper the better. I'd also seen that there's a metal set of stands on there that are definitely strong enough and say they can be assembled as a work bench but they give no clue as to how and what it's dimensions would be.  
Any help is good help.


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Jan 2009)

I've got a 14"x12"x12" tank on the small shelf of an IKEA stand (the wooden open shelving ones that slot together).  I've added angle brackets to supplement the pins that hold it together.  I am going to add a 30" tank to the longer shelf next to it with some shelf brackets to add extra support.

IMO as long as you can sit on it solidly, without it shaking, creaking of bowing, then it should hold a 2 foot tank.  When I have used furniture in the past I have always reinforced the top with some thick marine plywood too to spread the weight safely onto the load bearing sections.


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2009)

Mark uses a stand from Argos i think for 'The Henge'


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Mark uses a stand from Argos i think for 'The Henge'


Its a Fluval stand, I purchased one for my shrimp tank after seeing his


----------



## Nick16 (4 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure 'saintly' got a telephone table from argos to stand one of his smaller tanks on, i think it was the optiwhite he just got.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (4 Jan 2009)

^ that's clark (aka superman)


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

A telephone stand would be a little useless they're hardly 4 feet long.


----------



## Nick16 (4 Jan 2009)

ok ok, i knew someone on here has used one. well why dont you go to ikea, find something that is right and get acouple of people to sit on it.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

HAHAHAHA! I'm sure that'd go down a storm. I've never been to Ikea I'll have to see if there's one near here.


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> ok ok, i knew someone on here has used one. well why dont you go to ikea, find something that is right and get acouple of people to sit on it.



 

There is an IKEA in Nottingham,


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jan 2009)

I got my pine cabinet brand new off ebay for Â£45 delivered.  Just pine sides, top and bottom on bun feet with thin board on the back and of course pine doors.  so in effect it is just the sides and top holding the 125Ltrs up yet it's been fine since I bought it about 18months ago.

Seems perfectly strong enough to me.  I have even emptied the tank with a 70% water change and 'inched' it along to move it's position slightly. lol

AC


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2009)

Any idea's on who you got it off Supercoley?


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jan 2009)

After looking through some old journals on TFF it was bought on Feb 12th 2007 and obviously the auction details are now gone from ebay.  Will have a quick search to see if I can find another.

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jan 2009)

After looking on paypal history It was an ebay shop called MES Homestyle. (ebay userID markshale0)

I think he gets all the graded stuff in containers from the far east.  The sort that have a dirty mark on them etc because his stock is never the same.

Here is one that looks fit for the purpose from them.  Would fit an 80cm x 35cm tank like mine:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lyed-Oiled-2-Door ... dZViewItem

You can see this has a shelf along the centre so you would not bother installing that of course.  Then if you wanted you could 'modernise' it ADA style by spray painting it and putting some more modern handles on.  I personally like pine so I just stained and varnished mine.

AC


----------



## Superman (4 Jan 2009)

Yes it was me who's got the telephone table. It fits the 12x10x8 optiwhite nicely. 
There are bigger tables but they're lower.


----------



## Dave Spencer (4 Jan 2009)

This cabinet was from Argos and it fits my 60cm x 30cm perfectly. It is not particularly sturdy, so I added a chrome bar in the centre to brace it a little. It has given me two years of srvice.






Dave.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2009)

Cheers Andy I've had a look and I don't think it'll be long enough (minimum off 100cm length). 
I'll check out Ikea when I have transport I do like the looks of your stand white wood, I can't find it on Argos online though.


----------



## Garuf (10 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I've got a 14"x12"x12" tank on the small shelf of an IKEA stand (the wooden open shelving ones that slot together).  I've added angle brackets to supplement the pins that hold it together.  I am going to add a 30" tank to the longer shelf next to it with some shelf brackets to add extra support.
> 
> IMO as long as you can sit on it solidly, without it shaking, creaking of bowing, then it should hold a 2 foot tank.  When I have used furniture in the past I have always reinforced the top with some thick marine plywood too to spread the weight safely onto the load bearing sections.



Sounds promising, does the shelving above it not interfere with maintenance?


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can completely adjust the shelving to whichever position you want so leaving plenty of room.  However I have mine too close together so it does make it a bit awkward!  You can get shorter frames though so your tank could be on the top one.  I do think it's best to put some metalwork under the shelf to secure it a bit more too, just to be safe.


----------



## Garuf (23 May 2009)

Neil, I've ordered one of these and I was wondering if you could post a picture of how you braed it to give me an idea on how I should do it.


----------



## Nelson (23 May 2009)

haha


----------



## Garuf (23 May 2009)

Dave even, I'm getting him coonfused with old white wood.


----------

